# akron, ohio - 10ft Western Heavyweight Plow



## grasscutter11 (Feb 2, 2009)

Western Heavyweight 10ft Uni-mount. 8 out of 10 condition. Used 4 years. Newer cutting edge, has optional curb guards, comes with some extra parts and full wiring harness/handheld controller. Mount is for International, but they are all custom made for this plow, so just use these parts to make you own mount. Forklift onsite for easy loading. $2500.00 Chad 330-414-4474


----------

